

Tell HN: Why I Don't Supply My GitHub in Job Applications - MichaelCrawford

It pisses me off that everyone just assumes that all applicants have a GitHub account.  While I do, I only use it to supply pull requests to other GitHub users.<p>Applicants are never requested to supply their SourceForge, their Savannah or - in my case - a link to the source tarballs I supply from my own website.<p>I&#x27;d like to find some way to get the point across that applicants should not be judged on their GitHub.  I&#x27;m cool with being judged on my contributions to free software, but not cool with the expectation that I must make those contributions by using one specific for-profit corporation&#x27;s website.
======
fdomig
I as an employee responsible for recruitment to some degree in our company
find it always much more pleasant if an applicant provides his GitHub account
unrequested. Showing some contribution or even own projects on GitHub gives me
a much broader view of the applicant before even considering an invitation to
an interview.

Since GitHub is the de-facto standard for many software projects it makes
sense to have at least something on GitHub. I am fine with links to
sourceforge, bitbucket, etc. as well.

~~~
MichaelCrawford
I'm pleased when I'm asked for sample source.

My gripe is that the request is specifically for "GitHub". I have come to
believe that most of those who request my GitHub, do not understand the
difference between a GitHub and a hubcap.

